# And not disengaging.



## Glossntoss (Oct 30, 2016)

I have a 2013 rogue that got hit on the passenger side. After it was fixed it acts like the and is engaged all the time. No light on though. Any ideas also has constant whine from rear end. Thanks


----------



## Glossntoss (Oct 30, 2016)

Feels like all wheel drive is locked in.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have your rear wheel bearings checked.


----------



## Glossntoss (Oct 30, 2016)

No I have not. Will do that though. Thanks. Just noticed when turning in the driveway which is gravel the rearend is pushing also.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll assume the car got hit on the right rear side. Like QUAD said, inspect the wheels bearings. Also inspect the rear CV joint. Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool; there may be one or more codes set for the AWD electrical system.


----------



## Glossntoss (Oct 30, 2016)

Got hit in the center but did bend rear wheel. Thanks for the info I will check it all out.


----------



## Glossntoss (Oct 30, 2016)

Checked wheel bearing and cv all fine. Was going to rotate tires just out of curiosity I jacked up passenger side front and rear put car is drive with ignition on not running in drive or neutral if I spin the front tire by hand the rear spins and visa versa. Still have Not had it plugged into a scanner yet


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What does it say in your owner's manual. Seems to me it is always in auto awd, as I dont think the Rogue allows you to select 2wd, Auto, and Lock settings. I think its normal that it would spin the rear wheel with awd engaged in drive, but I don't understand why this would be the case in neutral. I am guessing your rear differential was damaged as well in the accident. Good luck with it and let us know what you find out.


----------



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

It lets select AWD lock below 25mph I think. Anything over that, its in auto mode...


----------



## Glossntoss (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for all the help. Took it back to repair shop and they replaced the wheel bearing.


----------

